# naghahabol ng oras



## zhonglin

HI. What's the exact translation for "naghahabol sa oras"?


----------



## DotterKat

I am assuming you actually meant to ask for the idiomatic equivalent, which I suggest would be something like _in a rush_ or _in a hurry_. This would be closely related to _nagagahol sa oras_ (roughly, _pressed for time_). As for an exact translation of _naghahabol  ng oras_, that would be along the lines of _in pursuit of time _or even_ scrambling for time_


----------



## zhonglin

DotterKat said:


> I am assuming you actually meant to ask for the idiomatic equivalent, which I suggest would be something like _in a rush_ or _in a hurry_. This would be closely related to _nagagahol sa oras_ (roughly, _pressed for time_). As for an exact translation of _naghahabol  ng oras_, that would be along the lines of _in pursuit of time _or even_ scrambling for time_



Thanks for your help. is it okay to say "we're not scrambling for time so please take your time"?(when you're shopping with your friend and your friend is bothered that he may be taking your time)


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> Thanks for your help. is it okay to say "we're not scrambling for time so please take your time"?(when you're shopping with your friend and your friend is bothered that he may be taking your time)



Yes, it is. If you want to avoid using the word _time_ twice in a short sentence, you could say _We're in no rush / We're not in a hurry so please take your time._ If you want to be extra reassuring, you could try _We have absolutely nothing planned for today so please take your time. Why don't we meet up at the lobby in about, let's say 4 hours? Would that be ok?_


----------



## zhonglin

Thanks a lot for your help, can I also say "don't rush? Don't be rush? Don't rush me"?


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> Thanks a lot for your help, can I also say "don't rush? Don't be rush? Don't rush me"?



Yes, you can say_ Don't rush _or _Don't be rushed_. Better yet is _Please don't feel rushed_.
No, you cannot say _Don't rush me (Huwag mo 'kong pagmadaliin)._ It is not at all the sentiment you wish to convey when you are reassuring a friend that they are not inconveniencing you.
As an aside, it is helpful when trying to put someone at ease to not use the word or phrase which in any way could invoke the thought you wish to avoid even when you phrase it in the negative sense. Thus, instead of saying _Don't feel rushed _it may be more comforting for your friend to hear something like_ I'm so glad we're here so I can finish all my holiday shopping _or _I'm glad we can just hang out like this. I haven't see you in  a while._


----------



## zhonglin

DotterKat said:


> Yes, you can say_ Don't rush _or _Don't be rushed_. Better yet is _Please don't feel rushed_.
> No, you cannot say _Don't rush me (Huwag mo 'kong pagmadaliin)._ It is not at all the sentiment you wish to convey when you are reassuring a friend that they are not inconveniencing you.
> As an aside, it is helpful when trying to put someone at ease to not use the word or phrase which in any way could invoke the thought you wish to avoid even when you phrase it in the negative sense. Thus, instead of saying _Don't feel rushed _it may be more comforting for your friend to hear something like_ I'm so glad we're here so I can finish all my holiday shopping _or _I'm glad we can just hang out like this. I haven't see you in  a while._



Thanks a lot for your explanation. You're very helpful!


----------



## mataripis

Other Tagalog equivalent- nagmamadadali or paspasan


----------

